# Excel number pattern recognition



## Goldenrules (Dec 16, 2022)

Beloved experts in the house,

I've a data list of numbers in in 4 column, so I discovered that there move with a unique patterns and formation.

So the question is, how can I search for combinations of patterns in the 4 column at once.


----------



## Dan_W (Dec 16, 2022)

The title of your thread says Excel in it, but that's not Excel in the screen capture. That's Google Sheets.


----------



## Goldenrules (Dec 17, 2022)

Dan_W said:


> The title of your thread says Excel in it, but that's not Excel in the screen capture. That's Google Sheets.


Yes the screenshot was taking from the file on Google sheet but will be implemented on Excel and once it's formulas it will surely work on both.


Please any help on that?


----------



## Dan_W (Dec 17, 2022)

Well that's another point - you didn't specify that it needed to be done as a formula either - I had assumed VBA would be ok, but not if you're using Google Sheets.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 17, 2022)

Goldenrules said:


> once it's formulas it will surely work on both.


Not necessarily.



Goldenrules said:


> I've a data list of numbers in in 4 column, ..
> 
> .. how can I search for combinations of patterns in the 4 column at once.


What does 4 columns actually have to do with it? Your screen shot looks more like 40+ columns.


----------



## Goldenrules (Dec 17, 2022)

From the screenshot, the numbers both on the columns and rows represent a movement patterns.

I have a file list of about 2000 columns and 4 rows.

The question is: how can I search form a combinations of numbers either in columns of rows? Eg 5 2 0 3 without having to scroll through the whole file.


Peter_SSs said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> 
> What does 4 columns actually have to do with it? Your screen shot looks more like 40+ columns.


----------



## Goldenrules (Dec 17, 2022)

From the screenshot, the numbers both on the columns and rows represent a movement patterns.

I have a file list of about 2000 columns and 4 rows.

The question is: how can I search form a combinations of numbers either in columns of rows? Eg 5 2 0 3 without having to scroll through the whole file.

*Yes VBA will work please help.....*


----------



## Dan_W (Dec 17, 2022)

I tried using Excel's 'new'(?) Data from Pictures function to see if it could extract the data from that screen capture to give some kind of a data set to work off... but alas, it found no numbers :-/

So can you identify a pattern already that you can demonstrate what exactly it is that you mean? Like I can see from Cell BC4, going along the row, it says 1 2 3 4 5 6... Then you can see it drops down a row and starts again at BH5 1 2 3 4 5 6 7... is that what you mean?

(To be honest, this seems like it would be the perfect question to ask ChatGPT, no? I don't think they accept inputs like this, though, but it'd be nice if it could.)


----------



## Goldenrules (Dec 17, 2022)

Here is the document


----------



## Goldenrules (Dec 17, 2022)

Dan_W said:


> I tried using Excel's 'new'(?) Data from Pictures function to see if it could extract the data from that screen capture to give some kind of a data set to work off... but alas, it found no numbers :-/
> 
> So can you identify a pattern already that you can demonstrate what exactly it is that you mean? Like I can see from Cell BC4, going along the row, it says 1 2 3 4 5 6... Then you can see it drops down a row and starts again at BH5 1 2 3 4 5 6 7... is that what you mean?
> 
> (To be honest, this seems like it would be the perfect question to ask ChatGPT, no? I don't think they accept inputs like this, though, but it'd be nice if it could.)


Here is the link to the file


----------

